

Dish opens up "Hopper" API to Devs - schrodingersCat
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57593918-93/dish-hands-over-hopper-dvr-to-mobile-app-developers/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
joshSimms
Does this even matter? How big is the Dish user base? Dish needs to make a
product everyone can use (w/o the dish hardware) before this could be
successful

